# correr la cortina



## Dubhe

Hola! 
l'espressione "correr la cortina" come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano? Va bene anche una breve definizione in spagnolo. Per contestualizzare la frase metto una parte del testo che riguarda "los desaparecidos argentinos":
"Cuando ya en democracia se decidió poner "Punto Final", y correr la cortina de la impunidad sobre los delitos de lesa humanidad cometidos, las Madres no cayeron en trampas ni se dejaron engañar o comprar con indemnizaciones, homenajes o momunentos y les dijeron al país y al mundo que la vida no tiene precio y que la dignidad no es atributo de los corruptos" (OFF TOPIC: Creo que se trata da una de las páginas más tristes de la historia :/ )
Non riesco a capire se vuol dire più o meno "percorrere la strada dell'impunità" o, come ho trovato in un dizionario poco affidabile "svelare il segreto dell'impunità" che non suona granché bene.
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## gatogab

Mi viene da pensare _'chiudere il sipario'_
Bienvenida.


----------



## Tomby

In questo contesto il significato è passare in silenzio una cosa. Occultare qualcosa, ecc. Per esempio, accadde un avvenimento, e di nascosto, non vogliamo parlare. 
In spagnolo una espressione sinonima può essere: _"Correr un tupido velo"._[vedi #6].
TT.


----------



## 0scar

Significa _nascondere dietro un velo_, o _coprire con un velo._


----------



## Neuromante

appunto è poco affidabile. Significa propio il contrario: Coprire qualcosa e fare finta che mai sia suceso.
In questo caso si riferisce al tentativo di dimenticare fatti neri e lasciarli inpuniti.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> appunto è poco affidabile. Significa propio il contrario: Coprire qualcosa e fare finta che mai sia suceso.
> In questo caso si riferisce al tentativo di dimenticare fatti neri e lasciarli inpuniti.


Certo!


----------



## gatogab

Yo pensé lo que pensé leyendo esto:


> l'espressione "correr la cortina" come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano?


 
e aggiungo: "coprire con un velo pietoso"


----------



## Tomby

In spagnolo: dar por zanjado (concluido) un tema _que *no interesa que sea debatido*_ y pasar a otro tema.
TT.


----------



## 0scar

"coprire con un velo pietoso"="echar/poner un manto de piedad"


----------



## ursu-lab

Dubhe said:


> Hola!
> l'espressione "correr la cortina" come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano? Va bene anche una breve definizione in spagnolo. Per contestualizzare la frase metto una parte del testo che riguarda "los desaparecidos argentinos":
> "Cuando ya en democracia se decidió poner "Punto Final", y correr la cortina de la impunidad sobre los delitos de lesa humanidad cometidos, las Madres no cayeron en trampas ni se dejaron engañar o comprar con indemnizaciones, homenajes o momunentos y les dijeron al país y al mundo que la vida no tiene precio y que la dignidad no es atributo de los corruptos" (OFF TOPIC: Creo que se trata da una de las páginas más tristes de la historia :/ )
> Non riesco a capire se vuol dire più o meno "percorrere la strada dell'impunità" o, come ho trovato in un dizionario poco affidabile "svelare il segreto dell'impunità" che non suona granché bene.
> Muchas gracias a todos



Quando, ormai in democrazia, si decise di *voltare pagina* e di *coprire con il velo del*l'impunità i reati di lesa umanità perpetrati durante la dittatura, le Madri della Plaza de Mayo non caddero nella trappola e non si lasciarono ingannare o comprare con risarcimenti, commemorazioni o monumenti, e ribadirono al loro Paese e al mondo intero che la vita non ha prezzo e che la dignità non è una prerogativa dei corrotti.



Comunque, "svelare il segreto dell'impunità" non c'entra assolutamente niente. Anzi, è proprio l'esatto contrario di quello che si intendeva fare. Parlare di pietà a proposito della dittatura argentina e dei tentativi di depistaggio con l'ennesima farsa di una "transizione" soft, mi sembra pure fuori luogo.


----------



## gatogab

_Cortina_ e velo sono due cose completamente diverse.
Attraverso il velo si riesce a percepire cosa c'è dietro.
Dietro la _cortina _(tenda, sipario) non si sa cosa c'è.
Ed è propio questa l'intenzione: di nascondere quanto era successo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Si trattava, mi pareva, di capire il senso e di trasmettere il senso "letterario", non di cercare una traduzione letterale. 

Il sipario, comunque, in italiano al massimo "cala", non si "chiude". E non si è cercato di far calare un sipario sull'impunità, frase totalmente priva di significato, ma di coprire con un velo - di menzogna, di inganno - i crimini commessi contro l'umanità, facendo uso dello stratagemma, tipico delle dittature quando finiscono per morte naturale del dittatore e senza una rivoluzione politica, dell'impunità/*immunità*. 
"Il sipario cala" quando si conclude un'opera, una scena, non si cala un sipario per nascondere qualcosa. E coprire con una tenda non ha nessun significato figurato, ma significa letteralmente che prendi una tenda e la usi come una coperta, magari per foderare un divano.

Per questo ho suggerito la traduzione "coprire con il velo dell'impunità". 

In italiano "coprire con un velo" (della menzogna, ecc) è un modo di dire, non vuol dire che sia trasparente, semmai il contrario.

"(Stendere) un velo pietoso" ha invece una connotazione ironica e si usa riferito a fatti assurdi privi di una spiegazione / giustificazione logica, non a stragi e a massacri, che di ironico non hanno niente. Infatti, si dice "stendiamo un velo pietoso" quando vogliamo dire "lasciamo perdere, non vale la pena parlarne perché tanto è inutile", per es. rivolto a una persona con cui non si riesce a dialogare o un'azione stupida che viene compatita.


----------



## Dubhe

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto  Effettivamente, non solo non suonava bene, ma diceva proprio il contrario di ciò che effettivamente significava la frase. Quindi non posso che ringraziarvi ancora! 
Dubhe


----------



## gatogab

Estoy de acuerdo con con que el *sipario cala*, el *telón se cierra*.
Lo que no comprendo por qué cubrir con un velo algo que se desea esconder.
¿Serás tan gentil de explicarme tu punto de vista?
Pero te pido que lo hagas como Joe Miller se lo pidió a Andrew Beckett.
Muchas gracias.


> Il sipario, comunque, in italiano al massimo "cala", non si "chiude". E non si è cercato di far calare un sipario sull'impunità, frase totalmente priva di significato,* ma di coprire con un velo* - di menzogna, di inganno - i crimini commessi contro l'umanità...


PD
¿Piensas en mi cuando afirmas esto? 





> rivolto a una persona con cui non si riesce a dialogare o un'azione stupida che viene compatita.


¿O me desperté paranoico?


----------

